

A ‘Dark Winter’ of Ebola Terrorism? - rpm4321
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/marc-thiessen-a-dark-winter-of-ebola-terrorism/2014/10/20/4ebfb1d8-5865-11e4-8264-deed989ae9a2_story.html

======
SCAQTony
Was a noble "Tom Clancy-esque" plot line but not a very productive op-ed

